# found the perfect mask



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've a Kinsale cloak that I use sometimes. It has an oversized hood even for that type of cloak. I think I've finally found the perfect mask to wear with it...

Horse Head

THis place has some fun stuff.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice. Now if they only made one with a squeezey bulb thing to make the lips go "plplplplplplplp."


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

or "Wiiiiiiiiiiilllbur" !


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You'll need a long straw to get a your Halloween party drink!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice mask


----------

